# Printable Targets



## tulius (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey there,

at this site you will find multiple targets (lots of animal targets as well as bullseye) you can download for free and printout yourself.

http://www.kermitairgunclub.com/targets/


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! Excellent find Tulius! Flatband


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Flatband said:


> WOW! Excellent find Tulius! Flatband


Right on, tulius!







I've been using the targets from the kermit site for my airguns for a couple years, but it never occurred to me to link them at one of the slingshot sites.







Good call.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Good find! I will be printing some today!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I could go for some special Slingshot Forum slingshots made by some of our more famous shooter-makers. Is that a hint or what!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Slingshot Forum Slingshots? HMMMMMMM. Is it spring yet? Sounds interesting! Flatband


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great link. It would be cool to have some slingshotforum.com slingshots. JT


----------

